# Were coming out!!



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

Hi its been a while since we posted anything!! I just want to thank everyone who has replied to us before you have been more than helpful. x We've booked our flights! November... beautiful Cyprus here we come!! I just wanted to ask if anyone has experienced the maternity services in paphos? We are planning on having another baby when we have settled and wanted to know how it works and what the care plan is? If anyone has any words of wisdom, past experience etc it will put our minds at ease!! Thanks again. We really can't wait to start our new life xx


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the best.Have pm you 
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A friend of mine had triplets here.
She lives in paphos but was taken care of at Nicosia as they specialise in multiple births. She had nothing but praise for the care she was given although she spent several weeks in hospital on bed rest to try to get the pregnancy as close to full term as possible.
Good luck with your plansxxxx

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Triplets, i would want 7 weeks rest after lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Triplets, i would want 7 weeks rest after lol


 Hahah, Fat chance of that with 3 babies to take care of


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

hi Im Linda an english midwife moving out to Cyprus late Sept i will be working for a private clinic in Pathos there are lots of clinics around and of course you can delier at the local hospital
Good luck with your move!!


----------



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

Hi thanks for all of your replies. Lindyloo what private clinic are you going to be working at? I'm looking for work in a hospital, preferably a maternity unit. I'm a healthcare assistant with 5 years experience in a mat unit, do you know if they employ many healthcare assistants? I wanted to know if the care out there is the same as here i.e how many/frequent checks with a midwife do you have, also scans etc. Sorry to ask so many questions you haven't even started your job yet have you!!!! Thanks again in advance x


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mr&MrsE said:


> Hi thanks for all of your replies. Lindyloo what private clinic are you going to be working at? I'm looking for work in a hospital, preferably a maternity unit. I'm a healthcare assistant with 5 years experience in a mat unit, do you know if they employ many healthcare assistants? I wanted to know if the care out there is the same as here i.e how many/frequent checks with a midwife do you have, also scans etc. Sorry to ask so many questions you haven't even started your job yet have you!!!! Thanks again in advance x



Hello there
I will be working at St Georges Clinic in Pathos dont know if they employ HCA's will obviously be able to answer more of your questions when i start I know they dont have postnatal community care Have you thought of the local hospitals
when are you going out there
all the best
linda


----------

